# New Coolador Project - 150 qt Coolerdor from Sams Club



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

$60 form Sam's Club. I'll bet I get it fully lined with cedar, cedar trays, beads, Remote Hygromter and oust fan for under $150. I'm going to fabricate some legs for it and stand it on end and put cedar shelves in it.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds good Enjoy your project......


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

accigar said:


> $60 form Sam's Club. I'll bet I get it fully lined with cedar, cedar trays, beads, Remote Hygromter and oust fan for under $150. I'm going to fabricate some legs for it and stand it on end and put cedar shelves in it.


Cool project. Keep us posted.

Merry xmas


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Neat, do keep us post to your progress.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like a great project. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you know who the manufacturer of that is? I'd like to get one myself after christmas.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like a nice project - Keep us posted.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Do you know who the manufacturer of that is? I'd like to get one myself after christmas.


Rubbermaid Ice Chest - Ideally I would have liked to have found something with flat ends. The angles where the handles are is going to make it a challenge to fabricate the legs. But this thing is huge... and for $60, I couldn't let it pass me by.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

The cheaper the better, more money to fill it with.

Be sure to post final pics.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

"fabricate legs"?! You know how much time and money that'll cost? Easier answer....Door stops and glue.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> "fabricate legs"?! You know how much time and money that'll cost? Easier answer....Door stops and glue.


 There is a big angle on the ends. I think that its going to take about 2 or 3 inches to get the legs long enough to touch the ground (if they are at the corners)...but I like the doorstop idea. Definatly on the right track although while lying awake in bed, dreaming up some ideas, I thought something heavy might give it a solid feel. So when I open/close it, it will feel solid. Maybe something about 1/2 the size of a brick... with doorstops on the bottom!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

My :2 

Don't waist your time gluing cedar on the sides...If your going to use cedar trays and or cigar boxes thats all the cedar you need... Unless of course your going for aesthetics....


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

accigar said:


> Rubbermaid Ice Chest - Ideally I would have liked to have found something with flat ends. *The angles where the handles are is going to make it a challenge to fabricate the legs.* But this thing is huge... and for $60, I couldn't let it pass me by.


Maybe some sort of wood cradle platform that conforms to the angles you have.:2


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Maybe some sort of wood cradle platform that conforms to the angles you have.:2


 As an old coach use to tell me, "now we're using our heads for something besides a hat rack!"


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

nice very nice good luck


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

*CONTEST!!!!*

I *have* decided how and what kind of legs/feet I'll be putting on my coolador. First one to guess will win an *Opux xXx and 3 other misc sticks*. So... what am I going to use for legs? Guess away!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I bought the exact cooler a couple of months back. It's fantastic. I use it in it's normal position and all my cigars are kept in either cedar trays or cedar cigar boxes. There really is no need to line the walls with cedar. I use 3/4 Lb of beads and two Oust Fans. It holds true at 65% all the time. Oh, I use two different Hydrometers for reading comparisons. Both read 65% 

Johnny


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

accigar said:


> CONTEST!!!!
> 
> I have figuered how and what kind of legs/feet I'll be putting on my coolador. First one to guess will win an opux xXx and 3 other misc sticks. So... what am I going to use for legs? Guess away!


Is this a trick question? I'll say you decided no legs at all.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great find, looks like a good amount of space!


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Is this a trick question? I'll say you decided no legs at all.


Nope. I am using legs... and it will be upright (open like a refridgerator).

right now, I'm smoking an Anejo 55 from last year -which has nothing to do with this contest. But please don't guess bang & olufson speaker stands


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bang & olufson speaker stands


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

accigar said:


> Nope. I am using legs... and it will be upright (open like a refridgerator).
> 
> right now, I'm smoking an Anejo 55 from last year -which has nothing to do with this contest. But please don't guess bang & olufson speaker stands


Someone already did!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

a chair


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> a chair


 Nope


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Someone already did!!


I hate being a slow typer :sl

2 cinderblocks?


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I hate being a slow typer :sl
> 
> 2 cinderblocks?


Thats hillarious... but not cinderblocks.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

A wood ottoman


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

a midget


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> A wood ottoman


Nope. A hint- its found in Lowes.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> a midget


:r :r

You should win a "boobie" prize!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

accigar said:


> Nope. A hint- its found in Lowes.


Little people shop at Lowes.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Workbench...probably wood


----------



## ninjanick (Nov 17, 2006)

The Home Depot has those plastic 5 gal buckets, does lowes have those, carve one of them up for a base?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe this one


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

and it's not a man made material or a midget


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Natural rubber doorstops?
Wooden Wheel Chocks?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

a planter box?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

2 X 4's


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This with the front cut out of it????

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=24763-1321-730WB1&lpage=none


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

no to all. Mmmm, can't you taste that xXx now!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

accigar said:


> no to all. Mmmm, can't you taste that xXx now!


You realize were blowing up the Lowes website dont ya??


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

One of these??


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

or this .....


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

TV tray


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Here we go!!

Mahogany Accessory Box


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Or this.... price is right!!

Style Selections
Oak Step Stool


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

more hints: there are 4 legs made out of something that *is man made *and can be glued. andusually is glued when used in construction.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

n3uka said:


>


Please tell us thats it!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

It *is man made *and rymes with: Cee-Vee-Pee


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

PVC Pipe


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

and now im done.
boredom only lasts so long.

will be curious to see finished item


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

accigar said:


> and it's *not a man made material *or a midget


Too much "holiday cheer"?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

accigar said:


> It *is man made *and rymes with: Cee-Vee-Pee


You are resting it on a bunch of BVD Tighty ****** underwear? Dude


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> PVC Pipe


ding ding ding, we have a winner!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh. Should've used doorstops. Or a midget.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

what is this thing?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

accigar said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner!
> 
> View attachment 3808


Hell yeah!! Was it painfully obvious that I've never had an Opus X before??!!

Great contest even though you pretty much had to spell it out for us!

Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

accigar said:


> what is this thing?


45° Angle Wedge

near bottom of this page


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I thought PVC was man made. Where is the "not man made" portion?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

accigar said:


> $60 form Sam's Club. I'll bet I get it fully lined with cedar, cedar trays, beads, Remote Hygromter and oust fan for under $150. I'm going to fabricate some legs for it and stand it on end and put cedar shelves in it.


Sweet ... I wish I have 3 of those .... wait ...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I received my prize today from accigar. Thanks for the contest and the smokes.

I'm going to try to let the Opus rest for a bit if I can muster the willpower.

Thanks a bunch!!

- Aladdin Sane


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

I feel bad that, after awarding the prize, I've switched my plan for the base of my coolador. As I was about to epoxy the pvc legs on, I noticed that under the handle, the half nearer the top of the cooler was at a 90 degree angle (in other words it was flat). So I cut the handle off on end. I used 2 short pieces of 4x4's cut to equal lengths then screwed together (to make one large block of wood), then I used drywall screws to mount it to the bottom of the cooler. I had to be very careful to drill pilot holes in the wood so that only about 1 inch of screw came through. Then I found a large slab of wood used for the top of a laundry cart (closetmaid I think it was). It made a nice wide and heavy base. Here it is.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

On the inside, I used 1/4" spanish cedar planks and 1/2" for the shelves. A super nice touch is is the euro slides that I used for all the shelves. They all slide out so I can have easy acess and provides some room for better air circulation. I have 1.5 lbs of 65% beads and an oust fan in the bottom blowing up.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i wanna see the finished pics...









done yet?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

The set up you made with your 150 qt cooler is very nice, neat and organized. However, I prefer using it in it's normal format, as it allows you to store much more inventory. I have the same exact humidor.

Johnny


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

accigar said:


> On the inside, I used 1/4" spanish cedar planks and 1/2" for the shelves. A super nice touch is is the euro slides that I used for all the shelves. They all slide out so I can have easy acess and provides some room for better air circulation. I have 1.5 lbs of 65% beads and an oust fan in the bottom blowing up.


Very nice job; that looks great!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The set up you made with your 150 qt cooler is very nice, neat and organized. However, I prefer using it in it's normal format, as it allows you to store much more inventory. I have the same exact humidor.
> 
> Johnny


What is the amount of beads used? I am curious as to how I will set mine up.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> What is the amount of beads used? I am curious as to how I will set mine up.


1.5 lbs of beads. I almost could have done 1 lb but I wanted to be safe. Here is the inside view


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

LORD PUFFER said:


> What is the amount of beads used? I am curious as to how I will set mine up.


I am using 3/4 Lb. of 65% beads, with two Oust Fans & two Hygrometers.

The set up holds constant at 65% with no problems.

Johnny


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey bro that looks great!! Now ya gotta fill er up and start on #2!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Noob question here: what is an oust fan and why do you need it?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Noob question here: what is an oust fan and why do you need it?


Have you seen the Oust air sanitizer advertized? Well, they have this small fan that blows scented oil every so often. So, simply take out the scented oil and you can use the fan to circulate the humidity in the cooler because if you place the humidification source at the bottom of the cooler, than the moisture will have trouble reaching to the top and it maybe as much as a 5% difference in humidity from top to bottom.

Edit: here it is http://www.oustodor.com/oust-fan/ it circulates air for 5 minutes, every 15 minutes.


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The set up you made with your 150 qt cooler is very nice, neat and organized. However, I prefer using it in it's normal format, as it allows you to store much more inventory. I have the same exact humidor.
> 
> Johnny


I'm sure you meant to say "I wish mine was like yours". At least that's what I keep telling myself. It helps me justify my efforts


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*PVC Not Man-Made*



opusxox said:


> I thought PVC was man made. Where is the "not man made" portion?


*PVC* = *Poly Vinyl Chloride*
Of course that's not man-made. It occurs naturally under low-hanging mushrooms and grows freely in the moss on the south side of certain hardwood trees.

Everybody knows that....

Do you have any idea how many PVC's have to be killed to make one inch of pipe? It's criminal, I tell ya'


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Have you seen the Oust air sanitizer advertized? Well, they have this small fan that blows scented oil every so often. So, simply take out the scented oil and you can use the fan to circulate the humidity in the cooler because if you place the humidification source at the bottom of the cooler, than the moisture will have trouble reaching to the top and it maybe as much as a 5% difference in humidity from top to bottom.





accigar said:


> I'm sure you meant to say "I wish mine was like yours". At least that's what I keep telling myself. It helps me justify my efforts


This is why I love this place. :ss

I just maxed out my mid-sized humidor and have decided to slide down the slippery slope of the coolerdor.

And along comes this thread with some of the greatest ideas in coolerdor design I've seen. I *love* both of the posted designs for the Rubbermaid cooler from Sam's (glad I'm a member), and the *Oust Fan* has to be one of the best adaptations I have seen for this purpose.

Thanx, guys. Love your coolerdors.:cb


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

accigar said:


> I'm sure you meant to say "I wish mine was like yours". At least that's what I keep telling myself. It helps me justify my efforts


Okay You Got Me!!! :ss :r

Johnny


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

accigar said:


> 1.5 lbs of beads. I almost could have done 1 lb but I wanted to be safe. Here is the inside view


Looking good bro! Keep trucking!


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

You are surely talented. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

KASR said:


> Looking good bro! Keep trucking!


Now that's almost heaven!


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

KASR said:


> Looking good bro! Keep trucking!


Wow! The famous Kasr replys to my post and gives positive feedback! I feel like I just got Carlos Fuente Jr's autograph. :ss


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

nice job....nice looking set up you have there


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff. Like the vertical set-up! Enjoy filling it up! :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice work!!! If I ever manage to fill my humidor, I hope you won’t mind me using your blue prints!! :ss


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Very nice work!!! If I ever manage to fill my humidor, I hope you won't mind me using your blue prints!! :ss


No problem. Hit me up with any questions, I'll be glad to help.

BTW here is a summary of my costs:
$60 Cooler
$65 Spanish cedar
$27 Accurite wireless hygro
$6 4x4
$20 wooden top for closetmaid laundry basket (Lowes)
$60 1.5 lbs of 65% beads & bags- heartfeltindustries.com
$238 TOTAL

A bit more than I figured it would be, but I enjoy doing stuff like this.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

If only I was as crafty as you are. Enjoy the nice coolerdor. It looks great! :cb


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks A.C. Thank you very much. I’m going to take you up on that offer. :ss


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> If only I was as crafty as you are. Enjoy the nice coolerdor. It looks great! :cb


I consider myself handy but believe it or not, the 1/4" cedar planks fit on the sides with no cuts. I cut the top one with my circular saw and had a friend with a table saw cut the pieces for the shelves (they had to be more precise than the sides & tops).


----------

